# Fruity Turtle Cake (For People)



## wanderingl (Feb 5, 2013)

I thought some of you might really enjoy this:
RECIPE:
Peeled, and thinly sliced kiwis (as many as it takes to cover shell)
Bananas, thinly sliced, lengthwise
Coconut flesh (1/2 cup)
Coconut water (1/4 cup)
Dates, pitted (1/2 cup)

1. Put coconut flesh, coconut water, and dates into a blender, and blend on high until you get an "icing" like consistency (not too liquidy, if it is too thin, add more dates)

2. Start with layered bananas on the bottom, followed by some coconut date "icing", followed by thinly sliced kiwi rounds, and then some more "icing", and then more banana slices. Continue this pattern, moving slowly into the center until you get a 1/2 circle shape on your plate.

3. Next, layer the 1/2 circle with thinly sliced kiwi rounds to make the green colour of the turtle shell.

4. Make the head, feet, and tail, simply by carving out individual kiwis to get the shapes as pictured in the picture


----------



## cemmons12 (Feb 5, 2013)

Sounds like it might be worth a try! I see this is your first post, so welcome to the forum! You should go to the introduction and tell us about yourself!


----------



## immayo (Feb 5, 2013)

Cute idea and healthy too! Looks like the bf and I will be trying this sometime in the future.


----------



## wellington (Feb 5, 2013)

That is the cutest cake I have ever seen. Just love it. I will be trying it too. Looks good, yet too cute to eat. Hmmm, eat, save, eat, save, oh heck, I'm going to take a picture and then eat it 
Oh, almost forgot, I was so excited thinking about that cake. Hello and Welcome.  thanks for the great recipe.


----------



## wanderingl (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks all!
Not to terribly much to tell though.
Enjoy the healthy "eats"!


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Feb 5, 2013)

That's really great, I love your creativity


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks tasty but it would require a lot of kiwi


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 6, 2013)

That is sooo cute.. I will have to try it


----------



## Chinque (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello and welcome!! That is SUCH A CUTE CAKE!! I want to make one, but I don't want to, because I'll feel SO bad if I eat it...


----------



## mctlong (Feb 9, 2013)

OMG, that is too freakin' adorable!!!


----------

